# Shooting locations in O'ahu.



## STEMI_RN (Jan 17, 2013)

I headed to Honolulu on business during the first week of February. This will be my first time in Hawaii and I'm looking for suggestions on where/what to shoot during my very limited free time on the island. I will only be able to visit O'ahu (no other islands) and I will be busy until mid-afternoon. Any ideas for great sunset locations, or other ideas out there. I'll have my 60D with lenses covering 17-200mm. The only thing I'm planning on so far is Pearl Harbor and the USS Arizona memorial.

Help and suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 17, 2013)

Make sure you book a time slot to see the memorial http://www.nps.gov/valr/planyourvisit/feesandreservations.htm

A tripod and such will be helpful, and rain covers (seems to rain just after sunset the nights I was there).

Diamond Head is a popular shot from Waikiki as is Ko Olina Beach Park for that sunset shooting west. I didn't stop in Hanauma Bay, but really, it'll be amazing anywhere you go. The north shore area isn't that far away, so many options.

Make sure you plan things with where the sun will be at that time using http://photoephemeris.com/ . 

Also know that any rental car there has been rented by a local to make a copy of the key - never leave your gear in the car, even in the trunk.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 17, 2013)

Depends on what you like to shoot. Anywhere around Waikiki is good for sunsets...you can get sailboats in the shot. Maybe do some research with a good guidebook before the trip for some ideas of what might interest you. Hula show/luau..whale watching boat tour off Waikiki..Polynesian Cultural center (expensive and takes most of a day)...Bishop museum..Pali lookout..Diamond Head hike up to overlook..Punchbowl National cemetery (overlooks Honolulu)...Hanauma Bay. Some of the Waikiki hotels have beautiful grounds (Hilton Hawaiian Village is particularly photogenic with flora and fauna). Mostly just have a good time and enjoy yourself. Postcards often outdo any photos that the average tourist takes . Hawaii has some crime just like any other place so don't leave valuables in your rental car/trunk (high cost of living causes some to supplement their income by lifting other peoples valuables). Not a huge problem but does happen. And the winter is the rainy season in Hawaii. Post some of your photos when you get back. Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## CarpetFeet (Jan 17, 2013)

I had a lot of fun there on a trip last October. Particularly with some long night time exposures on the beach at Waikiki. Example attached. The rest of the set is here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/djchisholm/sets/72157632200550212/

We went out of season (October) and had only a very short short wait to get tickets for the USS Arizona memorial. The introductory video alone was well worth the visit!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 4, 2013)

STEMI_RN said:


> I headed to Honolulu on business during the first week of February.



I hope I'm not too late:

Take Tantalus Drive up to Puu Ualokua park. You can see from diamond head (past it, actually) all clear over to the far side of pearl harbor.


----------

